# Uber BAS lodgement (is GST include cleaning fees)



## SolarCar (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a question regarding the GST, is the cleaning fees included GST or cleaning fees is under incentive as such no GST should be incurred?

Can anyone advise on that?

thank you


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

It includes GST.


----------

